# Смещение 5, 6, 7 позвонков



## SAMOKILLER (31 Май 2007)

Добрый день. Хотелось бы получить такую консультацию.

У моей девушки уже давно (врожденная скорее всего), смещение 5, 6 и 7 позвонков. Я знаю, что ей год-два назад предлагали лечение уколами, но она отказалась. В данный момент, она обследовалась, и по её словам ситуация такая, что врачи говорят, что сейчас уже почти невозможно помочь мануальной терапией, ибо позвонки как то срослись, или обосновались на новом месте - непонял. Года через 3, обещают, что перетрется костная ткань (жидкость), и перещемит нервы или вены, ведущие от мозга. (Нервы по-видимому уже сейчас, и сколько она себя помнит, болят и как следствие голова тоже). По-видимому после этого уже ничем не поможешь. Сказали, что, скорее всего, это уже неизлечимо, и как вариант предлагают поставить какую-то металлическую штуку в шею. 

Скажите, пожалуйста, есть ли вариант лечения? Наверное без рентгена и более подробных данных ответить сложно, но хотя бы примерно, можно ли это вылечить? Или скорее всего уже нет? От чего это зависит? И если можно, то в какую сумму это встанет? Может ещё стоит обратиться к мануальной терапии?

Добавлено через 7 минут 
И ещё. Я к сожалению не владею терминологией, но может быть для уточнения подробностей по интернету, нужно знать что то ещё? Напишите пожалуйста тогда, какие данные ещё нужно узнать.


----------



## Ирина Игоревна (31 Май 2007)

*смещение 5, 6, 7 позвонков.*

Данные МРТ - описание , заключение, снимки, если получится. Диагноз, который ставят врачи по результатам клинического обследования. Что конкретно болит, насколько сильно. Как лечилась.


----------

